# Anyone else not get paid Today?



## RobA (28 Sep 2017)

My Vac account says my earnings loss payment goes through on the 28th but have my gotten it. It always comes in at midnight if the day were supposed to get paid so should've had it.

Anybody else get/not get paid Today?


----------



## jollyjacktar (28 Sep 2017)

My pension payment came in today.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 Sep 2017)

Same, pension payment went in the bank overnight.


----------



## Teager (28 Sep 2017)

RobA my ELB went in I'm with TD.


----------



## kratz (28 Sep 2017)

My ELB went in today, with BMO.


----------



## RobA (28 Sep 2017)

Thanks for the replies. Payment just came in this morning. Usually it goes in at midnight the day off, but all good now.


----------

